# Guidance - 47, new to this and still seeking clinic



## Musical (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello everyone,

After my newbie post as a 47 year old with absolutely no clue and too little time to find out, I am now here with the over 40s ladies - not long until I will join the 50s group if things go as slowly as they have done!

I am looking particularly for advice/positive experiences on clinics dealing with people of my age. 

* My parents are helping to fund me, but budget is a big issue. 
* I have a feeble egg reserve, but my partner has viable sperm.  However, he can't travel (visa restrictions and no holiday due to work/training).  Therefore I need to know about shipping sperm - we have also discussed and would consider adopting a fertilised egg, although we would prefer for one of us to have a part in this!
* I am nervous about flying after implantation, as I have heard so many mixed reports on this. I live about 6 hours from Prague.
* Once I get to the actual time of implantation, etc. how long should I plan to stay to minimise the risks to myself and potential baby?

If we must have a donor for both egg and sperm (I gather that this may also help with our budget), what about matching donors?  Our problem is that we both have very curly hair and my partner is darker skinned as well - I suspect that we would have a hard time finding donors with anything remotely close to us in appearance in the Czech Republic if donors tend to be Czech.  If i were younger, we would have considered adopting, so the appearance issue is not important in itself, it''s more to do with our potential child avoiding constant questions if s/he looks nothing like us growing up.  For that reason, I also wondered about Greece or Spain - potentially a lot of driving and boating if I don't fly!

And... I don't know anything about time scales.  A clinic in Zlin with no waiting list for embryo adoption suggested a minimum of 7-8 weeks (because you are not waiting to match a donor's cycle). 

Sorry to ask so many questions!


----------



## WinterWhite (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Musical,

Have you looked into Newlife Thessaloniki?  There's a thread in the Greece forum and lots of women have gotten pregnant there.  I personally went there and got BFPs but my body just can't hold a pregnancy.  That being said, I have nothing but good things to say about them.  They offer free Skype consulation.  Dr. Dovas and (Senior Embryologist) are wonderful and will work with your needs.  Greek law; however, only allows treatment until the day you turn 50 so that's something to consider.  I highly recommend that you check them out. 

Good luck!


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi Musical

We decided to use donor eggs because I was 46 and suffered 6 miscarriages. We decided on a donor with similar features like me and the same blood type. I submitted my photo so they could find a close match. We chose Reprofit in the Czech Republic because they had such great reviews. It was the best decision ever! We transferred 2 fresh embryos and one stuck. We have a beautiful daughter. Now we are headed back to Reprofit to do FET. I will be having 2 transferred this time as well since I am now 48 years old. 

After the first transfer Dr Hanna told me to just take it easy. Maybe relax and watch a movie but there were no restrictions other than no lifting etc. Our flight back home was an 8 hour flight. There was no cause for concern about flying. Completely safe. The biggest thing to remember is to relax, no stress!!!

When I did the first transfer the process took 3 months right to the time of transfer. We found a donor relatively quickly who matched everything we were looking for. I was very impressed with the Reprofit Clinic in Brno. They have been so helpful and answer any questions I have via email promptly! 

Hope this helps. All the best to you and hope you figure it out!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi musical - welcome to the over 40s threads! You're in good company. To reassure you, there are lots of positive stories on here to give you hope. It can be very daunting at first but it is possible.
I had 2 failed cycles with double donation at LWC Darlington, one fresh, one frozen. I changed to CARE Sheffield and was lucky this time! I can't recommend them highly enough. Don't rule out the UK - lots of people go abroad for various reasons, one of which is it being more expensive in the UK, but some clinics abroad work out the same with expense, such as Spain. I have a son who is nearly 3 from that cycle. I had 3 blastocysts to freeze. I had FET cycle last year and have a daughter who is 6 months, from the same batch of embryos as my son. I am even hoping to go back at the end of the year for another cycle with my remaining embryos. I love them unconditionally and have never regretted going down this route. I never give them being donor egg another thought, as far as I am concerned, they are my children who is nurtured in my womb. I was 47 when I had my son and 49 when I had my daughter, so you can do it! There are lots more older mums nowadays and we can be brilliant mums! Just be aware depends if you want the chance for children to find out about the donors, that would be an option in the UK, but the donors remain anonymous in Europe. This might not  matter to you, but you just need to be aware. Please feel free to pm if you need any more info. The successful cycle took about 2-3 months for the actual treatment. I got a match in June, plan was to have the transfer in September but my cycle did not play ball, so was put forward to October. I got my bfp! Good luck


----------

